# Play It Again, Sam: Horror Movies That NEED To be Remade.



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

With the remaking craze that has been going on in the last couple of years, I thought it time to bring up the subject. We've already discussed *Texas Chainsaw Massacre* and *Dawn of the Dead* (I actually see this as a "re-visioning" than a remake) and there are more on the way. What about films YOU PERSONALLY think need to be remade? Films that sucked major ass the first time around that could definitely go back for better celluloid treatment. Maybe they didn't particularly suck, but could have been much better. Here go some candidates I think somebody needs to get on the ball and get rolling with, like right now:

1. *Exorcist II: The Heretic.* Quite possibly the worst sequel in existence today. I'm hard pressed to come up with another. If I had my way with it, I'd make it take place well after the first one and have Regan with a child that manifests the same behaviour as she did when the signs of her possession came about. Linda Blair would still be right for reprising the role as Regan. Hell, it could take a whole different turn, where it doesn't even have to do with her, just find a great director a half-way decent script and actors who aren't complete idiots. It could work.

2. *Warlock III: Innocence.* Disavow this movie completely. Without Julian Sands, there is no Warlock. Despite what Zombie-F thinks about him, Sands is cool as hell in this role; it's a character he was born to play.

3. *Needful Things.* One of my all-time favorite books by Stephen King, and one of the absolute worst film adaptations of his books IMHO. They just dropped the ball on this in so many ways that it would comprise a thread in itself to describe them.

4. *Alien 3.* They had no right killing off the surviving characters in *Aliens,* replacing them with characters who would be simple background characters in even a low budget film. No guns in an *Alien* movie?!? Granted, Sigourney Weaver had this thing against them during the filming of this, but that didn't seem to stop her from starring in *Alien Resurrection.* and there were firearms galore in that one. These Hollywood types ALWAYS flock under the banner of a "humanist" causes when one comes up just to make themselves look good. I'll bet if you look back when this film was being made there was an issue about gun control afoot.

5. *Friday the 13th Parts III, V, VIII, Jason Goes To Hell* and *Jason X.* I don't believe any of these need to be explained. Just do 'em over. :voorhees:

6. *Halloween III: Season of the Witch.* See the above *Friday the 13th * reference. Even if you disagree with what else I've written here, this one's a no-brainer. No Michael Myers, No *Halloween.* You're probably wondering why I didn't name anything after Part Five; that's because those films have no right to exist to begin with.

7. *The Dead Next Door.* Get rid of the Horror Icon name dropping, the horrible acting, the shoddy filmwork, the director and get somebody who really knows the craft and how to make Zombies scary and entertaining. This film could've been so much more but wasn't.

8. *Texas Chainsaw Massacre.* Yeah, it's been remade already, but it wasn't done right the first OR the second time around. All of the characters were idiots. Give at least ONE of them a reason not to go visit "Oz, The Great and Terrible." It would make for a much more entertaining and BELIEVABLE film.

9. *Vampyres.* No, this is not that great film by John Carpenter, rather, it's a misnamed film about lesbian ghosts. Could have been much better, and if not for the lesbian scenes, probably would've...No scratch that...no probably to it, it would've been a crappy film. Make it either about Ghosts or Vampires, but do not confuse the two. Just keep in the lesbians. 

10. *Let's Scare Jessica To Death.* Heard that they were WANTING to remake this one, then I heard no more. It's weird in some ways, enough to make you want to see it with its Vampire tones and all, but it doesn't pay off and becomes an overlong, boring mess. I would really like to see a remake on this one.

There you have it. I know there's more,but I don't want to hog all the fun. Get in there and let's see what you guys can come up with.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

*'Salem's Lot* The original was an abomination compared to the book. Hopefully TNT will get it right with their remake.

*Trilogy of Terror* The original was awesome, and a modernized retelling would be ok by me.

*House of the Dead* Try making a good movie this time. Also, try making it about a House and not an Island.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I agree that Salem's Lot should be remade...I also think that the sequal should be remade too.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*The Ring 2.* I can't think of a high budget production in this day and age that screams more for the remake treatment than this film. I know some people are going to bring up the latest *Exorcist* films, but I haven't seen them (and really don't want to) to pass on such judgments. Terrible CGI deer, a boring story and that Aidan kid making you want to throw him down into the well with Samara Morgan. Something is terribly wrong when the original director can't even remake his own film!

*High Tension.* Regardless of what anyone thinks, this film started out of the gate strong, but fell dead on it's face half-way around the track.

ANY film by M. Night Shamalamadingdong, with the only possible exception being *Unbreakable*. Packaged as Horror films, they are nothing of the kind. The marketing department for his films need a good ol' fashion ass kicking for misleading the populace like they do. The only time I want to hear "I see dead people...all the time," would be in a George Romero Zombie film. I can't believe anyone likes his work.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with you about High Tension. The twist ending of that movie was ridiculous and even "broke" certain scenes earlier in the film. An Americanized version of High Tension with an adjusted twist at the end would be a very welcome sight.

As for M. Night Ramalamadingdong... I'd have to say "The Village" deserves remake attention. Remove the twist ending from that equation and make the monsters real and that'd be a pretty nasty monster movie. Sadly, I pinned the twist ending of that movie about five minutes into it.

I'd like to see some of the Italian zombie movies that I loathe so much get an Americanized remake. Such movies as "Zombie" and "The Gates of Hell" have the potential to have some real sizzle if re-worked and put in the right hands.



Zombie-F said:


> *'Salem's Lot* The original was an abomination compared to the book. Hopefully TNT will get it right with their remake.


Unfortunately, TNT did not get it right. This was another abomination. At least the Vampire wasn't a Nosferatu knockoff as it was in the original.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Are not most B's on the "they should remake this with more money"?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would like to see House of Wax re-done. Not that crappy version they tried passing off last year but a good House of Wax more in line with the original Vincent Price methodology.

Speaking of Vincent Price.. there was a movie I saw as a little girl (when they showed horrors on Saturday afternoons) Someone help me remember the name so I can rent it if possible. ... It was clips I believe, one part there was a chef that was a monstrosoty, mean and large. he had poodles so Vincent Price (his character was a scorned actor I believe) chopped up his poodles and fed them to him until he died. Then he killed some other people in distinctive manners as to their characters. Anyone know what the name of that movie was? I would like to see that remade....

Also, Who Slew Auntie Roo. I bet that could be done really well with all the technology nowadays....

All of these they should "remake with more money" as FE said.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

A terrible remake in my eyes was "the Shining" I would like to see that done right....with old Jacko though - he makes the movie


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You know, I find it pretty funny when people prefer the Stanley Kubrick version (I am one of those) of *The Shining* as opposed to the more faithful adaptation of the book that Stephen King gave his stamp of approval on. King reportedly hates the Nicholson one, and so much more is the pity. It's arguably the best version, despite the obvious liberties Kubrick took when interpreting this to film.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I am suprised no one has ever remade 'Creature from the Black Lagoon'. That has always been one of my favorite monsters (remember the old aurora models any of you?). I'd be intrested in a remake of that.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Sinister said:


> You know, I find it pretty funny when people prefer the Stanley Kubrick version (I am one of those) of *The Shining* as opposed to the more faithful adaptation of the book that Stephen King gave his stamp of approval on. King reportedly hates the Nicholson one, and so much more is the pity. It's arguably the best version, despite the obvious liberties Kubrick took when interpreting this to film.


I know eh, I totally agree. I read a book as a seperate entity from a movie. Its probably because I read all of Stephen Kings stuff (I had a hard time for about 5 years, 3 years back - his stuff was crappyish then) anyway. *Sometimes they come back* is a better novel too but the movie is great. I also think that *Shawshank Redemption *the movie was a seperate entity from _Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank redemption_. Anyway.. wrong thread to argue the Stephen King point.

But, i agree, the first is better, the second more like the book but I find they made it more like a "ghost" movie than a "cabin fever" movie that the book originally intended. ... its all in interpretation. So I would like to see Jack do *the shining* again (with a different wife though, someone plain but not her). Thats just me. Perhaps he could do the movie with me. YES! thats it....

So another movie i would like to see remade would be I*T*


----------



## diamelen (Jul 13, 2006)

i dunno what NEEDS remaking theyre doing a pretty good job of ruining good movies i loved. ( sorry just saw the omen, and saw the trailer for hollow man with nicholas cage and about died.....now that gets to be ruined yay).... i agree with the salem's lot comment though 100 percent. they could try to remake last house on the left i suppose


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i think killer klowns from outerspace would be cool to re-make


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hellrazor said:


> I know eh, I totally agree. I read a book as a seperate entity from a movie. Its probably because I read all of Stephen Kings stuff (I had a hard time for about 5 years, 3 years back - his stuff was crappyish then) anyway. *Sometimes they come back* is a better novel too but the movie is great. I also think that *Shawshank Redemption *the movie was a seperate entity from _Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank redemption_. Anyway.. wrong thread to argue the Stephen King point.
> 
> But, i agree, the first is better, the second more like the book but I find they made it more like a "ghost" movie than a "cabin fever" movie that the book originally intended. ... its all in interpretation. So I would like to see Jack do *the shining* again (with a different wife though, someone plain but not her). Thats just me. Perhaps he could do the movie with me. YES! thats it....
> 
> So another movie i would like to see remade would be I*T*


I agree with every statement you made above, Raze. However, I think Rebecca DeMornay was perfectly cast as Wendy Torrance in the second movie. Nicholson is too old for the role now, but his son Christian Slater might be a good casting choice. Anyone who doesn't thnk so needs to go back and watch a few of his films like *Heathers *and *True Romance.* Slater plays a psycho to perfection and he acts and looks similar to Nicholson. Perfect casting IMHO.

*IT *would be an obvious choice for a remake. But only if they could get Tim Curry to reprise his role as Pennywise. He OWNED that movie!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I liked "Needful Things", Ed Harris, Max Von Sydow and J. T. Walsh (a great actor) all in one movie? Kick ass!
I'd really like to see remakes of "Forbidden Planet" (if they don't f it up) or "Logan's Run"


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

With regards to IT, why don't they make a movie twice and then make me watch it... twice. Too long with the same plot, different actors. (snore)
As a rule, Stephen King movies are pretty weak, there are exceptions Shining (Kubric), Semetary etc. but The Night Flyer? Cats Eye? Sleepwalkers? The list of shame goes on and on...


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Sinister said:


> INicholson is too old for the role now, but his son Christian Slater might be a good casting choice. Anyone who doesn't thnk so needs to go back and watch a few of his films like *Heathers *and *True Romance.* Slater plays a psycho to perfection and he acts and looks similar to Nicholson. Perfect casting IMHO.
> 
> *IT *would be an obvious choice for a remake. But only if they could get Tim Curry to reprise his role as Pennywise. He OWNED that movie!


Sinister! I completly agree with your statements too. I lOOOOVVEE Christian Slater and never knew until now that he was Jacks son, are you serious.... I can totally see it.. Thats why I like him so much too!

As far as IT - I totally agree that Tim Curry owned that movie. Another one of my favorite actors -anyone who can do Rocky Horror is definatly awesome (sidetrack: play of Rocky in Toronto next April - I cant wait to go!)

So I just wanted to post my agreement, gotta go rent those 2 now, got a hankerin for some Jacko and clowns...lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Slater isn't really Nicholson's son, but he is often referred to as because of their similarities. 

Stephen King's adaptations are usually weak because they have poor script writers who don't know the first thing about the source material. It would be easy to make each and every one of his good books great movies if they didn't get someone with the I.Q. of a peanut working on an option. I understand you can't do a complete adaptation because of length, but please, DON'T MAKE **** UP AND STICK IT IN THERE THAT WASN'T IN THERE IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!! Practically everyone of the movies are this way. Once, just once I would like to see an honest to good rendering of his novels.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OH I feel like a dummy


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd like a few more old Vincent Price movies redone with a better budget. Maybe the Fall of the House of Usher would be a good start.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would like to see that too. I love old Vincent Price movies... now those were horrors!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

As long as they don't even look the way of *The Haunted Palace *or *The Abominable Dr. Phibes.* Nothing at all wrong with either of those films. I could probably be down with some of the others. Maybe have Julian Sands play some of the Price roles.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Sinister said:


> 5. *Friday the 13th Parts III, V, VIII, Jason Goes To Hell* and *Jason X.* I don't believe any of these need to be explained. Just do 'em over. :voorhees:


I don't think any of those Friday the 13th films should be remade. Either because the version already available is good (part 3, part 8) or is just _too_ bad that there's no way to make it better. How the heck are they going to make Jason Goes to Hell _good_? It's a movie where Jason hops from body to body... I don't think that's what many fans want. Another- Jason X? You want _another_ movie with Jason in space? My head hurts just thinking about it. And- A New Beginning... You think they should make _another_ film where Jason isn't the killer? Or another film where Jason stalks retards in a mental institution?

See what I mean? They should probably just combine all these ideas into 1.



Sinister said:


> 6. *Halloween III: Season of the Witch.* See the above *Friday the 13th * reference. Even if you disagree with what else I've written here, this one's a no-brainer. No Michael Myers, No *Halloween.* You're probably wondering why I didn't name anything after Part Five; that's because those films have no right to exist to begin with.


I haven't seen Season of the Witch in some time... But I can't see any problem with the version that exists now. Except the pesky "III" in the film's title. Because "Season of the Witch..." what season? The "Halloween" season. I think they need the word "Halloween" in there somewhere.



Sinister said:


> 8. *Texas Chainsaw Massacre.* Yeah, it's been remade already, but it wasn't done right the first OR the second time around. All of the characters were idiots. Give at least ONE of them a reason not to go visit "Oz, The Great and Terrible." It would make for a much more entertaining and BELIEVABLE film.


Why should Texas Chainsaw Massacre be remade _at all_? Why mess with perfection? Why not just forget the bad remakes ever happened and let that be it?



Zombie-F said:


> *'Salem's Lot* The original was an abomination compared to the book. Hopefully TNT will get it right with their remake.


I hate it when people _read_ too much. 

And I liked the Nosferatu-ish vampire of Salem's Lot '79. He may not have been creepier than Orlock the 1st. But he's still pretty darn freaky. I sure wouldn't want to meet _that_ face strolling down the alley at night!!



Sinister said:


> *High Tension.* Regardless of what anyone thinks, this film started out of the gate strong, but fell dead on it's face half-way around the track.


Couldn't agree more. That movie is one _totally_ overrated crapfest. The opening credits sequence was amazing... But then as soon as people talked, the movie was trash.



Hellrazor said:


> Also, Who Slew Auntie Roo. I bet that could be done really well with all the technology nowadays....


Perfect example! Only, change the whole story. Well... change it _after_ the kids are locked in the house. I think it would be cool if the basement were filled with zombies, like in People Under the Stairs. And then, like Mikey / The Paperboy / Pelts / And Then There Were None... the two kids should psychologically entice Auntie Roo's house staff to kill themselves one by one. And at the end - they'll make Auntie Roo put herself in the oven and cook herself. Which we see... slowly. Then, the zombies get out of the basement and eat Roo when she's finished baking in the oven.

Too much? Too little?



frontyardfright said:


> i think killer klowns from outerspace would be cool to re-make


I agree. I heard just 1 idea the filmmakers had for a sequel to the movie. The clowns moving in-water... And I got _so freaked out_... I nearly screamed! A Klown-_Ship_! In the water. And they get out and they're floating half in the water, half out. This they could do today with bigger budgets and / or C.G.I.



kevin242 said:


> As a rule, Stephen King movies are pretty weak, there are exceptions Shining (Kubric), Semetary etc. but The Night Flyer? Cats Eye? Sleepwalkers? The list of shame goes on and on...


I _loved_ Sleepwalkers. Thank you very much.



Sinister said:


> As long as they don't even look the way of *The Haunted Palace *or *The Abominable Dr. Phibes.* Nothing at all wrong with either of those films. I could probably be down with some of the others.


Actually... The Haunted Palace would be the very first Vincent Price movie I'd vote for re-making. Something about that movie... I just didn't care for it. But- loved everything else. _Especially_- Masque of the Red Death (now, _there's_ a masterpiece!), Tower of London, Tales of Terror, The Raven, and The House of Usher. But, I think a remake of The Comedy of Terrors would be good. Just because the humor is quite slow. Today, they could make it so dark and sick and twisted... Not that I just think they should. I just think they could. If they wanted to.

For my money... A few movies really should be remade (to make them better) - Michele Soavi's The Church (better effects, better writing, better characters / plot), William Lustig's Maniac (better writing, better characters), Lucio Fulci's The Beyond (better gore, _explain_ the seven gateways to hell, give Emily a backstory), Swamp Thing (better effects, bigger budget), The Changeling (make it less boring), Christine (better characters, better tone, better writing), The Frighteners (make it _less_ funny, less CGI, better characters, make it shorter), Scanners (this is just begging to be remade - _technology_ and all that).


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hellrazor said:


> Speaking of Vincent Price.. there was a movie I saw as a little girl (when they showed horrors on Saturday afternoons) Someone help me remember the name so I can rent it if possible. ... It was clips I believe, one part there was a chef that was a monstrosity, mean and large. he had poodles so Vincent Price (his character was a scorned actor I believe) chopped up his poodles and fed them to him until he died. Then he killed some other people in distinctive manners as to their characters. Anyone know what the name of that movie was?


I cannot believe no one answered this yet.

The movie is called the "Theater of Blood"

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0070791/

I'm a hugh fan of Mr. Price as well.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

Blood Theater is a movie begging to be remade, in light of Siskel & Ebert / Ebert & Roeper, etc.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

SHOCK WAVES!!!!

Remember the Death Korps? Black leather-suited goggled Nazi SS zombies rising from the reef? C'mon, that movie had the potential to be amazingly creepy, but it's like they desperately _tried_ to screw it up as badly as they could. And I'm sorry, I understand low-budget/no-budget (worked on several such projects) but certain cost-cutting 'techniques" shouldn't be used; e.g. you can't afford lots of prosthetic makeup so kill off the obviously SAME zombies over and over 5 times apiece and hope no one notices.:zombie:

All those black clad zombies with the black goggles rising up out of the water together and marching in little squads... the imagery was awesome. And Peter Cushing, one of the awesomest villains ever... that movie should have been great. DAMN them for not making it great. :finger:

I think there was a Meatballs sequel that actually parodied that flick, with a scene of some guys rising up out of the water together. 

Ya know, I should get some of my filmmaker buddies together and plan to do a remake of Shock Waves.


----------

